# Video - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: Squad-Deathmatch-Trailer auf Laguna Presa



## FrankMoers (18. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,701798


----------



## reactioN (18. Dezember 2009)

einfach nur geil

so ein deathmatch kenn ich noch aus halo^^


----------



## Nilssont27 (18. Dezember 2009)

*träum* 
mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen. Wenn des auch nur annähernd so gut wird wie die Trailer sag ich nur : good by Call of Duty 
Welcome Bad Comapany 2

*HABEN ICH WILL*


----------



## Mandavar (18. Dezember 2009)

Wow! Das hört sich nach ner Menge Teamplay an! Sehr schön! Ich freu mich immer mehr. Wann ist endlich März?


----------



## Nilssont27 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*



Mandavar schrieb:


> Wow! Das hört sich nach ner Menge Teamplay an! Sehr schön! Ich freu mich immer mehr. Wann ist endlich März?


    Zu lange weg, zu lange weg ...........


----------



## Mirror09 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

das wird fetzen freu mich schon auf die beta xD


----------



## tarnvogL (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

das sieht soweit sehr gut aus..

aber hoffenltich weitet sich das ganze nicht zu einem einzigen Gemetzel aus wie in CoD..


----------



## tommy301077 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich irgendetwas nicht verstanden oder warum steht am Ende des Videos 2. März? Ich hatte bisher auch nur die Info, dass es am 5. März erscheinen soll.


----------



## Timeris (19. Dezember 2009)

Wieder mal ein toller Trailer. Bad Company 2 ist zur Zeit das einzige Game auf das ich wirklich warte.
 Sobald bekannt ist, wann die PC-Beta startet, werde ich zu Gamestop stiefeln und mir einen Key besorgen


----------



## PontifexM (19. Dezember 2009)

kann nur hoffen das es sich nicht so spielt wie es ausschaut, viel zu schnell gehn die typen down -.- geht mir perso zu sehr in richtung fucking COD !


----------



## t0sh (19. Dezember 2009)

PontifexM schrieb:


> kann nur hoffen das es sich nicht so spielt wie es ausschaut, viel zu schnell gehn die typen down -.- geht mir perso zu sehr in richtung fucking COD !


 BFBC2 setzt nun mal mehr auf realistische Häuserkämpfe etc als die Vorgänger....
 ...ich glaubim Reallife würdest DU sogar noch viel schneller down gehen


----------



## man1ac (19. Dezember 2009)

Timeris schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein toller Trailer. Bad Company 2 ist zur Zeit das einzige Game auf das ich wirklich warte.
> Sobald bekannt ist, wann die PC-Beta startet, werde ich zu Gamestop stiefeln und mir einen Key besorgen


 
 Einen Key besorgen javascript:void(null)  

 Soll doch eine Open-Beta werden.


----------



## N8Mensch (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*



tarnvogL schrieb:


> das sieht soweit sehr gut aus..
> 
> aber hoffenltich weitet sich das ganze nicht zu einem einzigen Gemetzel aus wie in CoD..


   Die ganzen BC2-Videos vermitteln schon irgendwie Dauerballerei auf kleinen eingeschränkten Maps.

   Liegt vielleicht auch an der kleinen Spieleranzahl von maximal 24 bis 32 Spielern, da kann es schlecht mehrere Wege oder größere Umgebung geben, wenn man sich finden will.


   Falls wirklich ein BF1942/ BF2 Nachfolger (BF3) erscheinen sollte, ist mir relativ egal, wie BFC2 wird.

   Aber irgendwie glaube ich, mal pessimistisch gesehen, nicht so recht an ein weiteres PC-only  Spiel  von Dice/ EA und was soll dann schon aus BF3 werden...


----------



## demoness (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW:*

Ich spiele die Beta auf der PS3. Die eine Wüstenmap ist einfach riesengroß - ist schon länger her, dass ich so eine große Multiplayer Map gesehen habe. 
 Also kleine Maps sind glaub ich das Letzte was man befürchten sollte.


----------



## PunkFan15 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

juhuuuuu Multiteam! Halo 3 lässt grüßen ^.^


----------



## FraXerDS3 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich hasse es, wenn mir der Mund wässrig gemacht wird 
 Ich bin mal gespannt, welcher Titel (CoD:MW2 oder BFC2) mich länger in den Bann ziehen wird


----------



## Kradath (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Mir fehlt immernoch die Möglichkeit direkt zur Youtubeseite des Videos zu kommen.


----------



## NOUS-GLOW (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

UH, das Video macht mich richtig geil aufs spiel.  Aber richtig geile Trailer haben mich im letzten Jahr 2 mal enttäuscht. (L4D2, CoD:MW2)


----------



## Mirror09 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

wen man bf bc 1 auf console mal gezockt hat und sich das ganze auf pc vorstellt kan es einfach nich schlecht werden das Spiel wird mit 100%ifer sichherheit ein knüller^^


----------



## DrWaffles (17. Januar 2010)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendetwas nicht verstanden oder warum steht am Ende des Videos 2. März? Ich hatte bisher auch nur die Info, dass es am 5. März erscheinen soll.


   in amerika erscheint es schon am 2. märz
 die eu fassung kommt glaube ich erst am 5. märz


----------



## Schisshase (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> Mandavar schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Das hört sich nach ner Menge Teamplay an! Sehr schön! Ich freu mich immer mehr. Wann ist endlich März?
> ...


   Genau der richtige Zeitpunkt. Ich hab Anfang März 3 wochen Urlaub.   



> DICE zeigt einen brandneuen Multiplayer-Trailer


 Das Video ist aber nicht neu. Hab ich schon vor ca. 2 wochen (oder noch länger) auf ner anderen Seite gesehen.


----------



## moeykaner (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Schisshase schrieb:


> Nilssont27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mandavar schrieb:
> ...


   hier wars auch schon vor ca. 2 wochen online.....es ist nur geupdatet wegen der deutschen sprache  der text is aber der von vorher....deswegen brandneu


----------



## chieftec999 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

@ redakteure: wieso verlinkt ihr nicht die youtube links, ich muss jedes mal ein video das hier gezeigt wird auf youtube suchen, weil ich es natürlich in hd sehn will... ich denke mal ich bin nicht der einzige der sich beschwert...


----------



## ShadowDuke (18. Januar 2010)

DrWaffles schrieb:


> tommy301077 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab ich irgendetwas nicht verstanden oder warum steht am Ende des Videos 2. März? Ich hatte bisher auch nur die Info, dass es am 5. März erscheinen soll.
> ...


 Richtig.


----------



## lorchi (20. Januar 2010)

meine fresse,  werden die CLAN´s  das ding lieben...

so macht man das: Dedicated Server, spezifische Features für den PC-User....und und und

  gibt da ja Hersteller denn das egal ist...  will hier aber keine namen nennen


----------



## Bora (20. Januar 2010)

Ich habe den dringenden Verdacht, BC2 wird mit COD den Boden aufwischen.


----------



## Timeris (20. Januar 2010)

lorchi schrieb:


> meine fresse,  werden die CLAN´s das ding lieben...


 Würden sie schon....wenn die Serverfiles nicht fehlen würden, welcher Clan kann sich schon so teure Server von EA leisten 

 Ansonsten freu ich mich aber auf das Spiel, ich zocke grad den ersten Teil im MP auf der PS3, und wenn ich mir das ganze dann noch auf meiner Lieblingsplattform vorstelle...das wird ein Fest


----------



## Lurelein (20. Januar 2010)

Oh man das Spiel wird so burnen! Bald beginnt die Beta JUHU!!!!


----------



## lorchi (21. Januar 2010)

Timeris schrieb:


> lorchi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > meine fresse,  werden die CLAN´s das ding lieben...
> ...


  oh... war mir vorher garnicht so bewusst... bzw. überlesen... mmmh.. die hoffnung dsa die serverfiles irgendwann mal nachkommen ist denk ich mal sehr gering...

 wie zu T***** soll man denn da vernüftige PCW´s zustande bekommen...  ohne eigenen server??


----------



## leckmuschel (21. Januar 2010)

ohh freu mich schon, wieder nur genoobtubed zu werden. 3/4 in diesem film, wird schon mit noobtube gespielt, und dann gibts noch den megagrenadelauncher. da macht es am meisten spass, wenn man was einnimmt und der nap einfach reinspringt und seine granate reinpfeffert....


----------



## FraXerDS3 (21. Januar 2010)

Oh Gott, wie ich das mittlerweile hasse -.-
 "noobtube"
 Ihr seid doch die Noobs, wenn ihr euch erwischen lasst!
 Ich benutze auch den Granatwerfer, aber nur um meine Waffe zu lvln -.-


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (21. Januar 2010)

mein betakey is da - yeeeha


----------



## mishL (22. Januar 2010)

Das Spiel wird der Knaller !!!


----------



## dRiFt-Er (22. Januar 2010)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> ohh freu mich schon, wieder nur genoobtubed zu werden. 3/4 in diesem film, wird schon mit noobtube gespielt, und dann gibts noch den megagrenadelauncher. da macht es am meisten spass, wenn man was einnimmt und der nap einfach reinspringt und seine granate reinpfeffert....


 
 Ich verstehe nicht wo das Problem liegt wenn jemand Tuben tut. Es hat doch jeder die gleichen Möglichkeiten es auch zu tun. Die Chancen sind doch für jeden gleich.


----------



## man1ac (22. Januar 2010)

OH 
 Kann es kaum mehr erwarten das Spiel in Händen zu halten und in SP zu testen (nach der BETA versteht sich  )


----------



## Bl4ckburn (22. Januar 2010)

Edel!  Freu mich sooo sehr!


----------



## Lauei123 (22. Januar 2010)

dRiFt-Er schrieb:


> leckmuschel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ohh freu mich schon, wieder nur genoobtubed zu werden. 3/4 in diesem film, wird schon mit noobtube gespielt, und dann gibts noch den megagrenadelauncher. da macht es am meisten spass, wenn man was einnimmt und der nap einfach reinspringt und seine granate reinpfeffert....
> ...


  naja, kann man sehen wie mal will. Ich finde tuben auch scheisse, weil es eigentlich um können gehen sollte. Sprich reaktion, hand-augen-koordination und nicht darum wer glück hat, dass da grad einer steht wo man seine rakete hinballert. granatenwerfer finde ich dagegen nich so schlimm. weil man halt (auf weitere strecken) echt zielen muss, damit sie dahin fliegt wo sie hinsoll.
 Tuben is nur für leute mit minderwertigkeitskomplexen, die nur auf ihre stats schauen und nicht leute die spaß an der sache haben


----------



## tillobert (25. Januar 2010)

Könnt hässlich werden... 
aber nicht das Spiel

R.I.P MW2


----------



## Krampfkeks (25. Januar 2010)

tillobert schrieb:


> Könnt hässlich werden...
> aber nicht das Spiel
> 
> R.I.P MW2


   RIP glaubst du ja selbst nich >.>
 es wird vllt Leute vom MP abluchsen, aber es sind tendenziel 2 komplett unterschiedliche Spiele^^


----------



## DeusEx-Machina (25. Januar 2010)

yay! Queens of the Stone Age :>


----------



## MasterOhh (25. Januar 2010)

Im SP is BC2 genau so ein Schlauchshooter wie CoD. Da macht es eigentlich nichts besser (ausser das die Charaktere nich alle nen Stock im Arsch haben und allg etwas lässiger drauf sind als in CoD). Der wirkliche Unterschied zw. beiden Spielen ist der MP. Und da Top BC2, MW2 um längen.


----------



## Nilssont27 (25. Januar 2010)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Im SP is BC2 genau so ein Schlauchshooter wie CoD. Da macht es eigentlich nichts besser (ausser das die Charaktere nich alle nen Stock im Arsch haben und allg etwas lässiger drauf sind als in CoD). Der wirkliche Unterschied zw. beiden Spielen ist der MP. Und da Top BC2, MW2 um längen.


 Wo hasten des wieder her (Quelle)?  Weil ich denk mal nen Schlauchlevel wie in CoD ist mit ner komplett zerstörbaren Umgebung schwer glaubhaft umzusetzten.!?!


----------



## starhorst (25. Januar 2010)

Jey geiler Song. Queens of the Stonge Age rocken. Passt wunderbar zu dem Trailer.


----------



## CRIM50N (25. Januar 2010)

sp ? da gibts einen ? 

nene der wird zwar gespielt ist aber wurst, eig interessiert mich nur der MP, und der soll ja super sein


----------



## alep (25. Januar 2010)

und des soll ungeschnitten erscheinen?!, schaut mal bei 1.23 an, dann wisst ihr, was ich meine


----------



## Kamrum (25. Januar 2010)

Jap erscheint UNCUT.Auch in Deutschland.
 Bei anderen Spielen musste sowas immer gecutet werden hier geht es einfach durch.
 Aber mir solls recht sein


----------



## byczo (25. Januar 2010)

Alter, der Sound ist der Hammer!!!!!!!!!!!! Da kann sich CoD verstecken!


----------



## dangee (25. Januar 2010)

Wow ich sollte es doppelt vorbestellen; wegen der Sicherheit 

Aaaaber: schon mal aufgefallen?
Beim gucken durchs Zielfernrohr (rechte Maustaste meinetwegen) wird immer auch das Gebiet um den gleichen Faktor vergrößert, welches man eben nicht durch die Optik betrachtet...


----------



## Luzinator (25. Januar 2010)

Kamrum schrieb:


> Jap erscheint UNCUT.Auch in Deutschland.
> Bei anderen Spielen musste sowas immer gecutet werden hier geht es einfach durch.
> Aber mir solls recht sein


   Bei Bioshock 1 gibt es das ja auch:
 In der Uncut - Version hat man mehr Blut, Tote leben zum Teil noch (s. Dr. Steinmann) und die Brandwunden sind erkennbar. Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie dass in der Cut- Version ist, aber ich glaube, da reicht es schon, dass nach der Verbrennung ein unverletzter Körper zurück bleibt.

 Ich würde mich eher fragen, wie es Dead Space durch die USK geschafft hat   

 @Topic: Das Spiel wird genial, freu mich schon auf die Beta am Donnerstag, CoD kann einpacken


----------



## thor2101 (25. Januar 2010)

Also das ist sowas von gekauft. MW2 Arschlecken!


----------



## SCUX (25. Januar 2010)

was mir aufgefallen ist,
 der richtig gute Sound  :-o


----------



## chico-ist (25. Januar 2010)

Die Soundkulisse ist echt der Hammer. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das wirklich SO viel zur Atmossphäre beiträgt. Spiel ist gekauft! Von Modern Warfare 2 war ich wirklich enttäuscht, der erste Teil ist wirklich meilenweit besser (und das nicht nur wegen den Dedicated Servers)


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. Januar 2010)

wie geil is das denn...............omg


----------



## Magicnorris (25. Januar 2010)

Sowas von gekauft! 44€ für Limited Edition kann man nicht meckern.. bin nur gespannt wie sies nun mit dedi servern handhaben. wenn alles passt: Spiel des Jahres.


----------



## neosix123 (26. Januar 2010)

Ich bin zwar auch der absolute MW Fan...aber ich glaube BF BC2 wirds ablösen  Der Sound ist echt der Hammer...die Waffen hören sich so realistisch an!!! AAAH...freu mich so drauf wenn die Beta da ist  Key schlummert schon im Posteingang


----------



## KabraxisObliv (26. Januar 2010)

Sehr gut. Das hat mich voll und ganz überzeugt.


----------



## ECO-ECO (26. Januar 2010)

neosix123 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch der absolute MW Fan...aber ich glaube BF BC2 wirds ablösen


 "TIME TO CHANGE"

 DER KÖNIG IST TOD !
 ES LEBE DER NEUER KÖNIG


----------



## tommy301077 (26. Januar 2010)

Beta-Key ist da und das Game ist vorbestellt! Wenn sich all das bewahrheitet, was man so in den Videos zu sehen bekommt, dann muss ich mich beeilen, mich in MW2 hochzuleveln, da ich dieses Spiel nach Erscheinen von BC2 nicht mehr anfassen werde.


----------



## Homeboy25 (26. Januar 2010)

ich fände es gut wenn pcgames.de auch immer noch einen externen youtube video link hinzufügen würde damit man die Trailer auch in HD Auflösung und Vollbild gucken kann direkt auf Youtube.


desweiteren würde mich interessieren wann bzw. um wieviel Uhr die PC Beta am 28.Januar starten wird ???


----------



## Brainybug (26. Januar 2010)

hm in dem 7 minuten trailer fehlt eindeutig musik, sonst hat das zusehr den geschmack von ballerbude... 
 ich hoffe die haben nen soundtrack.. ansonsten wirds schnell fad.

 aber who cares  Multiplayer 4tw


----------



## Flo66R6 (26. Januar 2010)

Musik? Aber die läuft doch permanent...

 Nein, im Ernst, ich finde der Sound ist sowas von fett gelungen, da brauche ich persönlich keine musikalische Untermalung. Ich bin mir aber sicher, das dramaturgische Momente, die die Story (sofern vorhanden) vorantreiben musikalisch unterlegt sein werden.

 Ich habe am Donnerstag zwar eigentlich keine Zeit, werde sie mir aber einfach nehmen. Also, Bier kaltstellen, Freundin auch (natürlich nicht wortwörtlich   ) und los geht's!

 Ich hoffe nur, das man die Beta ab spätestens morgen Abend downloaden kann und am Donnerstag die Server stabil laufen und es mit dem Server Joinen problemlos funktioniert.

 Also, wir treffen uns dann da   

 Hach, ich freu mich

 Grüße,

 Flo


----------



## Bonny666 (26. Januar 2010)

Bin mal gespannt ob die PC Version auch so gut läuft, wie die X-Box Version, die man in jedem Video sieht.


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (26. Januar 2010)

Der Sound ist mal richtig Fett!! Hört sich einfach nur hammer an die Waffen!!

Ich glaub ich werds mir lieber auf der PS3 holen, dann  besuch ich nämlich mal wieder mein Bruder der eine PS3, HDTV und eine geile Anlage hat! Dann kann ich des Spiel vollends genießen 

Davon kann sich Infinity Ward mit ihrem Modern Warfare 2 eine Scheibe von abschneiden, so ein bombastischer geiler Sound hat BF Bad Company 2.


----------



## gfxlll (26. Januar 2010)

wiso ist denn das video immer wieder unterbrochen? aber sieht bombastisch aus^^ ich hoffe ich bekomme donnerstag auch nen beta key^^


----------



## del-ta (26. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt zumindestens im vid /ps³/ sehen viele texturen /dächer;MG am auto/ einfach nur scheisse aus ?! Außerdem kann man 2 meter vor seiner virutellen Nase mit angucken wie die texturen nachgeladen werden. Ich hoffe auf dem PC siehts besser aus.


----------



## man1ac (26. Januar 2010)

LOL

Bei Minute 1:18  ist ja geil


----------



## Nilssont27 (26. Januar 2010)

del-ta schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt zumindestens im vid /ps³/ sehen viele texturen /dächer;MG am auto/ einfach nur scheisse aus ?! Außerdem kann man 2 meter vor seiner virutellen Nase mit angucken wie die texturen nachgeladen werden. Ich hoffe auf dem PC siehts besser aus.


   Allerdings muss man auch beachten, dass das ne abegfilmets Video von ner XBOX/PS3 Version ist, die sehn nie  gut aus.

   Zum Vergleich mal Modern Warfare 2:
   Abgefilmt




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dNpnFd67UwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


http://www.youtube.com/v/dNpnFd67UwE&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6http://www.youtube.com/v/dNpnFd67UwE&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6
   und 
   Ingame




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ZUmTdeaoiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


http://www.youtube.com/v/6ZUmTdeaoiQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6http://www.youtube.com/v/6ZUmTdeaoiQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6 http://www.youtube.com/v/6ZUmTdeaoiQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6 http://www.youtube.com/v/6ZUmTdeaoiQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6


----------



## snaffs (27. Januar 2010)

Mh, funktioniert nicht das neue video


----------



## mishL (27. Januar 2010)

Jo funzt nicht...


----------



## Eagleeyesix (27. Januar 2010)

Jetzt gehts^^


----------



## mishL (27. Januar 2010)

Jetzt gehts ! Super 

Danke


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (27. Januar 2010)

sch**** auf videos ich will die beta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gucks mir aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem 5 mal an


----------



## tarnvogL (27. Januar 2010)

sieht nach Gemetzel aus, aber warscheinlich nur weils unproffessionell gespielt wurde, viele rennen wirr durch die gegend, sollte eig nicht sein...


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (27. Januar 2010)

EDIT: schon erledigt, gelöscht


----------



## Grownz (27. Januar 2010)

lol ... wasn das? Die Deagle geht ab wie ne Uzi??


----------



## leckmuschel (27. Januar 2010)

Grownz schrieb:


> lol ... wasn das? Die Deagle geht ab wie ne Uzi??


 glaube eher, dass das eine beretta ist. aber stimmt schon, sehr ugly gemacht.


----------



## iDGames (27. Januar 2010)

@Grownz
Ohne angeben zu wollen - ich kann auch so schnell mit 'ner Pistole schießen.
Speedy Fingers eben.


----------



## Schisshase (27. Januar 2010)

Grownz schrieb:


> lol ... wasn das? Die Deagle geht ab wie ne Uzi??


   Das ist ne Beretta 92. 
 Gibts zwar auch in Vollauto bzw. mit 3er Feuerstoß (Modell 93), sieht allerdings geringfügig anders aus.
 Vielleicht ist das auch ein freischaltbares Feature.


----------



## bennahello123 (28. Januar 2010)

Grownz schrieb:


> lol ... wasn das? Die Deagle geht ab wie ne Uzi??


   Nennt sich beretta  , ist halt nur  silber. Handelt sich um irgent nen modifizerten Kram (Dauerfeuer).


----------



## Flo66R6 (28. Januar 2010)

Schisshase schrieb:


> Grownz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > lol ... wasn das? Die Deagle geht ab wie ne Uzi??
> ...


 Ich glaube da muss ich dir teils wiedersprechen. Es gibt die Variante mit einem dreier Feuerstoß, aber keine Vollautomatik im Sinne von einmal den Abzug betätigen und das ganze Magazin leer rotzen. Ich bin aber auch kein Experte.

 Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass das eine Glock 18 ist. Die sieht erstens so aus wie im Video und zweitens gibt es diese Waffe ganz offiziell mit Vollautomatik.

de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glock_18C 

 Grüße (vom Klugscheisser),

 Flo


----------



## YaRLy (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe mal, dass jegliche Feuermodi aller Waffen verfügbar sind. Gibt einfach viel mehr taktische Tiefe, wenn man je nach Situation seine Feuerrate anpassen kann.


----------



## ShadowBear40K (28. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsXMb0GtS44

 hier glock 18 geht genauso ab wie im vid


----------



## DomShadow (28. Januar 2010)

Find die Map nicht so toll


----------



## Flo66R6 (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte am liebsten eine Wüstenmap gehabt. Aber was soll's. Um es auszutesten reicht es doch allemal und am 04.03.2010 gibt es dann ja das komplette Spiel.

 Ich weis gar nicht, wieviele Maps zum Release enthalten sind fällt mir mal gerade so ein.
 Naja, hoffentlich wird das Spiel genauso Mod-Freundlich wie BF2!

 Grüße,

 Flo


----------



## MrPropper (28. Januar 2010)

Hoffentlich kann ich es relativ gut spielen mit meiner 8600gt.


----------



## WarStorm (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hab heute nen Key bekommen!


----------



## neosix123 (28. Januar 2010)

ich will endlich die Beta zocken


----------



## bennahello123 (28. Januar 2010)

ShadowBear40K schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsXMb0GtS44
> 
> hier glock 18 geht genauso ab wie im vid


   is aber keine glock 18, kuck dir mal den schlitten oben an der is bei der  glock glatt ,ja fast rechteckig. Is ne Beretta  und das dies mit Realismus nicht so genau nehmen  is ja schon klar .Künstlerische Freiheit eben. Die meisten interessierts wieso nich was das für Waffen sind. (mich schon ,gehör aber er zur Minderheit)


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (28. Januar 2010)

Und wie es zu erwarten war.. 18.00 Uhr und alle Seiten wo man die Beta saugen kann sind down...    To many requests.   

 EDIT: *lol* battle.no hat einen alternativ link angeboten aber... der geht genauso wenig...


----------



## FraXerDS3 (28. Januar 2010)

jop, wie erwartet -.-


----------



## Lysop (28. Januar 2010)

damn =(


----------



## Brainybug (28. Januar 2010)

war ja auch gar nicht vorrauszusehen. battlefield bad fail 2


----------



## newt2007 (28. Januar 2010)

Leute denkt ma dran das grad die ganze Welt probiert die Beta zu ladn xD
btw: ich hab 6 Tabs offen un aktualisier auch dauernd ... einfach alles down ^^

Aber Kumpel der bei ner gamingseite arbeitet hatte die Dateien schon heute mittag ... also das würde heissen das bald die breite Masse die Beta hosted ... also werdn dann auch viel Server da sein


----------



## Namuraz (28. Januar 2010)

Ich dachte man kann es auch über Steam laden? Aber den Key registrieren geht nicht  

 Naja mal schaun. Dann lad ichs halt über Nacht und habe dann um 4:00 DSL Reconnect und kann wieder neu Anfangen 
 es lebe DSL 768 mit maximal 89kb/s


----------



## Brainybug (28. Januar 2010)

das ist aber nicht mein problem, sondern das von ea bzw dice....


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (28. Januar 2010)

Aber mal ehrlich, es macht auch wenig Sinn für ein Unternehmen extra "Server-Power" zu kaufen nur damit auch ja alle sofort eine Datei downloaden können. Und inspätestens 4 oder 5 Stunden ist dann wieder alles okay und jeder kann glücklich saugen.
 Abwarten und Bier trinken.


----------



## bennahello123 (28. Januar 2010)

nur bescheurt sowas jajajaj beta wird verschoben damit man sich auf den pc beta ansturm besser vorbereiten kann ,dass ich nicht lachen. AUs nichts gelernt und wieder alles überlastet. RIESEN TAM TAM UM NICHTS!!!!!


----------



## Flo66R6 (28. Januar 2010)

Deathmaker1987 schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, es macht auch wenig Sinn für ein Unternehmen extra "Server-Power" zu kaufen nur damit auch ja alle sofort eine Datei downloaden können. Und inspätestens 4 oder 5 Stunden ist dann wieder alles okay und jeder kann glücklich saugen.
> Abwarten und Bier trinken.


 Exakt das mache ich gerade  

 Regt euch nicht auf, das war doch vollkommen klar das es heute ab 18.00 eng wird. Ich lade übrigens gerade, leider nur mit 150 KB/s aber immerhin.

 Bleibt einfach am Ball, trinkt ein Bierchen und freut euch des Lebens.

 Bis später auf dem Schlachtfeld!

 Cheers

 Flo

 Edit:

 Hehe, das gibt es im BFBC2 Blog zu lesen:

 battlefieldbadcompany2.com/beta is experiencing EXTREMLY high traffic. @GordonVanDyke can't even access the blog to post alt sites.


----------



## Flo66R6 (28. Januar 2010)

Liste mit alternative Download Quellen:

MyInternetServices
Mammoth
Eliott Ness
Brain Storm Host
Boomtown
Hypernia
Hosters.at
Killercreation
Hypegamez
Binarics
Dovermed
WOLF / Art of War
i3D
Norsk eSport
4Players
Gameserver.it
Gamesnet.pl
xLAN
iBurst-Gaming
Fragneticst
Nuclear Fallout
Rackage
Clan-Server.at
Krawall Gaming Network GmbH
Game Servers
New Light Systems
Forteam.ru
Game Hosting

 Viel Glück!


----------



## Titato (29. Januar 2010)

Ich kann den Hype um dieses Spiel nicht verstehen. Habe die BETA gespielt und ich finds einfach nur beschissen. Hat zwar schöne Grafik, schöne Effekte und das Menü ist auch hübsch designt. Aber das Spiel kommt insgesamt kastrierter rüber. Battlefieldstimmung kommt nicht auf. ohne den Namen Battlefield wär das ein MP Shooter wie jeder andere auch. Aber der Hype geht trotzdem weiter..


----------



## Asholibus (29. Januar 2010)

Titato schrieb:


> Ich kann den Hype um dieses Spiel nicht verstehen. Habe die BETA gespielt und ich finds einfach nur beschissen. Hat zwar schöne Grafik, schöne Effekte und das Menü ist auch hübsch designt. Aber das Spiel kommt insgesamt kastrierter rüber. Battlefieldstimmung kommt nicht auf. ohne den Namen Battlefield wär das ein MP Shooter wie jeder andere auch. Aber der Hype geht trotzdem weiter..


 Also mein Spielerlebnis verlief genau andersrum. Bei mir ist hinter jeder Ecke etwas explodiert, und wenn du keine Deckung hast, bist du tot.

 Ich denke ich werds mir kaufen


----------



## SFMysterio (29. Januar 2010)

Ich nehme mal an, das Video ist von der PC Version ? Verratet ihr, wie ihr die Maus Sensity über 1.0 gebracht habt ? *g*


----------



## ShadowBear40K (1. Februar 2010)

Asholibus schrieb:


> Titato schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kann den Hype um dieses Spiel nicht verstehen. Habe die BETA gespielt und ich finds einfach nur beschissen. Hat zwar schöne Grafik, schöne Effekte und das Menü ist auch hübsch designt. Aber das Spiel kommt insgesamt kastrierter rüber. Battlefieldstimmung kommt nicht auf. ohne den Namen Battlefield wär das ein MP Shooter wie jeder andere auch. Aber der Hype geht trotzdem weiter..
> ...


 ich kann dir nur zustimmen. Die atmo ist einfach genial. Sowas hab ich bisher noch bei keinem Spiel gesehen!!!

 für mich ein "must have titel"!!!


----------



## mishL (1. Februar 2010)

Das Spiel ist genial in jeder Hinsicht...
Kann ich dir nur zustimmen !

Kauf ist Pflicht... Die Kritiker sollen weiter MW2 zocken mit dem sie das Spiel ja so gerne vergleichen !


----------



## z3ro22 (1. Februar 2010)

ich freue mich auf das original game da hat man dann noch bessere grafik laut dice.achja und wer bei einer map sagt die atmo gefällt ihm nicht oder es sieht kastriert aus naja es werden 8 maps sein und ich finde das ist ein gutes spiel das einzige was nervt ist das die upgrade wie ich finde noch z overpowert sind habe mit einer f2000 3 magas in einen medic geschossen das sollte man noch balancen.


----------



## Raen (1. Februar 2010)

Es hat etwas von GRAW. Ich finde es taktischer als die alten Battlefields und Teamplay steht deutlich mehr im Vordergrund.
Die Atmosphäre ist auch nur geil, trotz dass es bei mir Soundfehler gibt, war ich noch nie so nah am Krieg dran.
Einfach nur geil


----------



## Flo66R6 (1. Februar 2010)

Also mir gefällt die Beta schon ziemlich gut. Nach dem Patch am Freitag läuft es ohne Lags und sehr stabil. Es gibt zwar noch Probleme mit dem Balancing der Waffen, laufen und sprinten könnte auch schneller sein aber ansonsten gefällt es mir super.

 Auch die etwas schwache Grafik und einige matschige Texturen fallen mir nur dann auf wenn ich explizit darauf achte. Beim Spielen passt aber doch irgendwie alles gut zusammen und es kommt eine tolle Athmosphäre auf.

 Ich finde die Kämpfe sehr intensiv und temporeich. Überall knattert, rumst und kracht es, Trümmer fliegen einem um die Ohren, in einer Sekunde hockt man hinter vermeintlich sicherer Deckung, in der andern Sekunde steht man mit heruntergelassenen Hosen da, weil die Deckung einfach won einem Tank oder einer RPG weggesprengt wurde. Es brennt, es qualmt, überall steigen Rauchsäulen auf, Granaten fliegen herum und die tolle Synchronisatzion der gebrüllten Befehle etc. trägt ihr übriges zur perfekten Schlachtfeldathmosphäre bei. 

 Ich werde es in jedem Fall kaufen und bestelle noch für zwei Freunde mit. Ich freue mich auf das fertige Spiel und werde damit sicher eine Menge Spaß haben. Ich hoffe das DICE noch am Balancing feilt, das passt wie ich finde nämlich noch nicht. MG's und RPG's sind zu schwach, Sturmgewehre sind zu stark. Tanks halten auch zu viele Treffer aus. 2 bis 3 RPG's sind nötig um einen Tank zu knacken, das ist zuviel. Der Serverbrowser muss auch noch aufgebohrt werden und die Freundesliste funktioniert nicht.

 Ich freue mich auf den Release und vertreibe mir bis dahin noch die Zeit mit de Beta.

 Grüße,

 FLo


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (1. Februar 2010)

Also für mich persönlich wirkt Battlefield Bad Company 2 in den Videos viel realistischer als Modern Warfare 2. Das ist für mich der entscheidende Punkt.

In Bad Company 2 trifft man die Gegner mit einer Handfeuerwaffe nicht so leicht (erhöhter Rückstoß = realistischer Rückstoß).
Ich hab zwar selber noch nie ein Sturmgewehr oder sonstige Feuerwaffen abgefeuert, aber es war mal jemand in meiner Klasse der nach der Schule zur Bundeswehr gegangen ist. Der hat mir erzählt dass es kein bischen so wie in Modern Warfare 2 ist.

Natürlich sehen das die MW2-Kiddies sicherlich wieder anders, jedoch nur (!) bis sie irgendwann mal selber so eine Waffe abfeuern, die werden sich wundern!


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich will keinem zu Nahe treten, aber bitte sagt mir das bei dem Klassen Video jemand spielt, der nicht ganz der Ego Shooter Fraktion angehört und nun mal in das Genre reingeschnuppert hat.

Wenn das von einem eurer professionellen Action Redakteure gespielt wurde, dann würde mich das bei der Art von Movement (speziell bei der Sanni Klasse im Container) sehr verstören und mein Weltbild durcheinander bringen


----------



## CalciumKid (1. Februar 2010)

Was wäre die Spielewelt ohne DICE, und natürlich ohne PC Games  Versteh nicht wie ne 1 level beta so abgehen kann. Thanks good!!!


----------



## xbox360player (2. Februar 2010)

Also als BC Veteran bin ich etwas entäuscht, da die geilste motivation das freischalten von neuen gadgets und waffen ist, schon immer bei allen BF games.Und wenn ich mir dan BC2 anschau merk ich das es die selben waffen und gadgets hat wie BC1.Und da fehlt mir echt die motivation.Und auch sonst is alles wie beim ersten teil von wegwn totale zerstörung manche häuser bleiben wieder als gerippe stehen?????
Sonst is alles wie gehabt.Wen jetzt die single kampange nichts neues rausreist seh ich schwarz für nen sieg gegen MW2-den die haben diesmal alles richtig gemacht-auch vom umfang her-KOOP missionen die echt fetzten wenn man nenkumpel amstart hat.
Und ich bezweifele das BC da ran kommt.Da wird es wieder nur snigle und MP geben und nix extra.Und wenn die BC1 MP gamer so verwaxen sind wie die BF2 spieler wird es schwer die hinterm herd vorzoholen
Naja mal schauen ob die vollversion da noch was im pedo hat.


----------



## Lawry (2. Februar 2010)

xbox360player schrieb:


> Also als BC Veteran bin ich etwas entäuscht, ...


 Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass es BC nicht für den PC gab. Ich als BF2-Veteran freue mich riesig. Der MP von COD:MW2 war für mich nämlich ungenießbar, hat mich vom Gameplay her eher an Quake 3 erinnert.


----------



## peegee (10. Februar 2010)

Joo. das Video erinnert mich an den Stuntmod von BF1942. Das war fetzig


----------



## oUtbraKer (12. Februar 2010)

Memo an PC Games, die 360 demo ist NICHT inhaltsgleich mit der PC beta 
informiert euch mal bitte besser oder spielt selber !


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (12. Februar 2010)

xbox360player schrieb:


> Naja mal schauen ob die vollversion da noch was im pedo hat.


 hahahahaha geil geil geil


----------



## Shadow744 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man die Stations, einfach mit C4 sprengen kann


----------



## man1ac (12. Februar 2010)

Shadow744 schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man die Stations, einfach mit C4 sprengen kann


 Ich wusste auch nicht das man durch einen Teamkollegen einen *Spawnkill*   erleiden bzw. umkommen kann    

  Bin einem Kollegen nachgelaufen, aufeinmal stand da *EPIC FAIL*   bis ich draufgekommen bin das beim fordermann einer gespawnt ist, und das unglücklicherweisse in mir   
 Scheiss zufall


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (13. Februar 2010)

man1ac schrieb:


> Shadow744 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man die Stations, einfach mit C4 sprengen kann
> ...


 C4 Quad for the win 

 In dir gespawnt? aka du hast ein Kind bekommen


----------



## man1ac (13. Februar 2010)

d3LuXe3825 schrieb:


> man1ac schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Shadow744 schrieb:
> ...


 Der ist aus mir geschlüpft wie ein Alien   

 Es lebt ich Sterbe


----------



## DomShadow (13. Februar 2010)

Kommt total gay rüber. Und was neues sieht man eh nicht, nurn Zusammenschnitt..


----------



## EvilMonkey (13. Februar 2010)

"...Die Demo von Battlefield: Bad Company 2 für Xbox 360 - übrigens inhaltsgleich mit der PC-Beta..."

Warum hat die Drohne bei der PC-Version dann kein MG? Außerdem wurde doch schon irgendwo bestätigt, dass die PC-Beta eine ältere Version ist.


----------



## DomShadow (13. Februar 2010)

Ja, sowieso, dass die Beta und Demo gleich sein soll, stimmt sowas von nicht.


----------



## Asholibus (13. Februar 2010)

Wer genau hinschaut erkennt, dass die Raketen Rosen sind


----------



## NGamers (13. Februar 2010)

Was für'n geniales Video!


----------



## Lysop (13. Februar 2010)

geiles vid xD


----------



## tommy1977 (13. Februar 2010)

Danke vielmals! Solche kleinen Perlen rechtfertigen immer wieder aufs neue Plattformen wie Youtube & Co.! Fein gemacht!


----------



## R4p70r (13. Februar 2010)

Völlig abgedreht.


----------



## patertom (13. Februar 2010)

muss man das spiel über internet installieren???

PS: tolls video


----------



## Eagleeyesix (13. Februar 2010)

Hehe schönes Video, ich mag es wenn Entwickler zeigen, dass sie ein Herz haben.


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (13. Februar 2010)

Das mit dem Teddybär am Ende des Videos, wo der Soldat audm Heli springt um den Teddy zu fangen is lustig xD Das haben sie doch ausm off. Trailer rausgeschnitten und statt dem komischen Teil ein Teddybär digital drübergeklebt^^

Fand ich lustig xD


----------



## MrPropper (13. Februar 2010)

Das Video ist echt genial, und die Musik ist ein Ohrwurm. Ich möchte auch so welche Rosen Raketen abschießen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2010)

Wie heißt denn das Lied?


----------



## wasserkopp (14. Februar 2010)

ich hoffe ja nur das ich ingame nich so rum laufen muss^^
aber das video ist schon gut gemacht


----------



## Br1ll (16. Februar 2010)

ist die BEtA abgelaufen? ich kann mich nciht mehr einloggen!


----------



## asoo (16. Februar 2010)

nö im moment wird Bad company 2 gewartet wird wohl heute nix mehr!!!
Denke mal die haben probleme!


----------



## Mirror09 (20. Februar 2010)

also ich kan wieder zocken müsst auc hden patch installieren


----------



## Eagleeyesix (20. Februar 2010)

Geiler Airstrike!


----------



## Diezel (20. Februar 2010)

mist, mitm neuen patch sturzt bf jetzt dauernd ab


----------



## Gerry (20. Februar 2010)

Die bisherigen Videos zum SP sehen doch mal sehr lecker aus.

 Die Redakteure sind aber offensichtlich weniger begeistert.
 PCG Gesamt(?)wertung: 86%
 GS:  76% SP (dafür aber MP 90.


----------



## leckmuschel (20. Februar 2010)

merry christmas bravo two ^^ super geil gemacht, freu mich wie ein schnitzel drauf !!!


----------



## DomShadow (20. Februar 2010)

Ich habe ja immer weniger hoffnung, dass es in der PC Aim down the sight per Taste halten gibt, dieses Toggle geht mir voll aufn Sack!


----------



## N8Mensch (21. Februar 2010)

Die extrem starke Levelbegrenzung stört mich jetzt im
 Singleplayer nicht, aber hoffentlich ist das in der Multiplayer Beta nur auf
 den "Rush" Modus zurückzuführen. Wenig abwechslungsreich und kaum
 Spielraum bzgl. taktischen Vorgehensweisen, wenn die Map schmal wie ein Strich
 ist und es nur einen Weg gibt. Ist auch bei BF2142 und den Conquest-City-Maps
 aus meiner Sicht ein Manko.


----------



## MasterOhh (21. Februar 2010)

Naja, 0815 Schlauchshooterkost. 

Den SP hätte man sich eigentlich auch sparen können....


----------



## Asholibus (21. Februar 2010)

Zu. Viele. Updates.


----------



## DomShadow (21. Februar 2010)

Video is alt, zudem die letzten beiden Vids, totale crap Quali.


----------



## Darlow (21. Februar 2010)

Ist das im Video die PC oder die PS3-Version?


----------



## darkfuneral (21. Februar 2010)

*Gähn* 08/15 Schlauchlevel linear Shooter Kost wie in Battlefield üblich. langweilig


----------



## Dyson (22. Februar 2010)

Moorhuhnschiessen mit guter Grafik, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (22. Februar 2010)

darkfuneral schrieb:


> *Gähn* 08/15 Schlauchlevel linear Shooter Kost wie in Battlefield üblich. langweilig


 Stimmt Battlefield ist ja schon immer für die kleinen Schlauchlevels bekannt.... moment... war ja doch CoD


----------



## German_Ripper (22. Februar 2010)

Darlow schrieb:


> Ist das im Video die PC oder die PS3-Version?


 
 Eher Konsolenversion... oder hast du einen solchen blauen (x) Button auf deiner Tastatur


----------



## Mentor501 (22. Februar 2010)

MaxPayne0021 schrieb:


> darkfuneral schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Gähn* 08/15 Schlauchlevel linear Shooter Kost wie in Battlefield üblich. langweilig
> ...


  ?
 Ich denk mal seine Bemerkung war Ironisch gemeint!  





Dyson schrieb:


> Moorhuhnschiessen mit guter Grafik, mehr aber auch nicht.


 Und bei der hier hoffe ich einfach mal, dass es Ironisch gemeint war.


----------



## Homeboy25 (22. Februar 2010)

wie, die haben doch gesagt gehabt das Bad company 2 auf Frostbite 2.0 basieren soll ???

oder irre ich mich da ?

jetzt haben sie doch auf eine ältere engine zurückgegeriffen oder iwe ?

hmm, komisch.


----------



## DomShadow (22. Februar 2010)

Nein, ist 2.0 - ader Typ in dem Video ist aber mal mega schlecht.


----------



## Flo66R6 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich leide glücklicher Weise nicht an Motion Sickness, aber bei dem Video mit den 3 Monitoren wird mir ja schon beim Videoschauen schlecht  

 Das wäre nix für mich. Ich würde es gerne mal in 3D ausprobieren, allerdings befürchte ich, dass mir auch da übel werden könnte.

 Vielleicht bleibe ich doch lieber bei meinem stinknormalen CRT 

 Grüße,

 Flo


----------



## Famer555 (22. Februar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich... ich finde die Waffenskins echt hässlich...


----------



## Nilssont27 (22. Februar 2010)

kleiner fehler im Text: das Spiel ist für DX 10 optimiert nicht für DX11.

Mehr Hier (auf englisch)
http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/
dritter Eintrag von oben.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Februar 2010)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Ich leide glücklicher Weise nicht an Motion Sickness, aber bei dem Video mit den 3 Monitoren wird mir ja schon beim Videoschauen schlecht
> 
> Das wäre nix für mich. Ich würde es gerne mal in 3D ausprobieren, allerdings befürchte ich, dass mir auch da übel werden könnte.


   Ja ich glaube wenn dir schon von einem Bild auf 3 Bildschrimen schlecht wird dann, solltest du wohl echt einen Bogen um 3D-Gaming machen. Ich freu mich schon darauf BFBC2 mit meiner 3D Vision zu zocken, ich versteh auch nicht wozu man auf 3 TFTs zocken sollte wenn man mit einer 3D-Brille ein viel intensiveres Erlebnis hat zumal bei BFBC2 bekannt ist das es die 3D Vision unterstützt.


----------



## N8Mensch (22. Februar 2010)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Flo66R6 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich leide glücklicher Weise nicht an Motion Sickness, aber bei dem Video mit den 3 Monitoren wird mir ja schon beim Videoschauen schlecht
> ...


 
 Ganz einfach: Drei Monitore erweitern ernorm das Sichtfeld und dadurch sieht man Gegner,
 die mit nur einem Monitor nicht zu sehen sind. Egal ob Strategiespiele,
 Rennspiele oder Shooter.
 3D hingegen ist nur Spielerei bzw. bringt nix außer evtl. Atmosphäre. Und Atmosphäre
 ist z.B.: im Multiplayer nicht wirklich ein Vorteil.

 Das menschliche Auge hat einen Blickwinkel von 170 Grad(kenne die genauen
 Zahlen nicht, aber so ungefähr) und nimmt darin Bewegungen wahr. Ein normaler
 Monitor deckt nur einen kleinen Teil davon ab.
 Schau mal starr gerade aus, nimm dann die Hand hinter den Kopf und führe sie
 langsam horizontal um den Kopf nach vorne. Bereits bei den Ohren kommt die Hand
 in den Bereich der Wahrnehmung.

 Die dicken Rahmen normaler TFTs sind natürlich störend. Aber Samsung will einen Monitor auf
 den Markt bringen, der aus mehreren Bildschirmen besteht und die Rahmen dadurch
 deutlich schrumpfen. Wurde nicht auch mal Crysis auf einem extrem breiten Weitwinkelmonitor
 präsentiert, der aus einem Stück "gegossen" ist?


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Februar 2010)

N8Mensch schrieb:


> Das menschliche Auge hat einen Blickwinkel von 170 Grad(kenne die genauen Zahlen nicht, aber so ungefähr) und nimmt darin Bewegungen wahr. Ein normaler Monitor deckt nur einen kleinen Teil davon ab.
> Schau mal nach vorne, nimm dann die Hand hinter den Kopf und führe sie langsam horizontal um den Kopf nach vorne. Bereits bei den Ohren kommt die Hand in den Bereich der Wahrnehumung.


ist nur fraglich wie viel das bringt, weil winzige bewegungen die in den äußeren randbereichen unseres blickwinkels liegen lassen sich oft nur schwer wahrnehmen grade in einem computerspiel kann man da einen gegner übersehen, wenn man so durch die gegend rennt kann man ja sogar manchmal den einen oder anderen feind übersehen selbst wenn man nur mit einem zentralen screen zockt


----------



## Moruk74 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich freu mich schon das auf meinem Sony 3D LED 52 zoll zu zocken.

nix geileres als drei monitore zum fliegen und zocken.


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. Februar 2010)

Wer hat denn die Geldscheisse um sich 3 oder mehr Monis leisten zu können?


----------



## Mandavar (22. Februar 2010)

Also für das Eyefinity-Video verleih ich die goldene Tomate!  Wozu braucht man 3 Monitore, wenn man snipert?    Die anderen beiden Monitore zeigen dann in voller Grafik un in atemberaubendem Realismus die Schwärze des Zielfernrohrs...


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nich.Lohnenswert wäre das wie schon erwähnt wenn der oder die Rahmen der Monitore nicht zu eklatant Fett stören würden.
Mir wäre so zu spielen echt nix.Das Bild müßte schon aus einem Guss sein.


----------



## Birdynator (22. Februar 2010)

Spielerisch totaler Schwachsinn. Wenn er getroffen wird kann er lediglich an den äußeren Ecken seiner zwei äußernen Monitoren erkennen, dass er noch nicht vollständig regeneriert ist, d.h. ein weiterer Treffer von einem Scharfschützen und er ist weg vom Fenster. Sieht zwar toll aus aber spielerisch eher hinderlich.


----------



## N8Mensch (22. Februar 2010)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich.Lohnenswert wäre das wie schon erwähnt wenn der oder die Rahmen der Monitore nicht zu eklatant Fett stören würden.
> Mir wäre so zu spielen echt nix.Das Bild müßte schon aus einem Guss sein.


 

       Von dem Alienware Prototypen hat man aber nichts mehr gehört:

*Crysis in 2.880x900 spielen*
   Alienware stellt den Prototypen eines Bildschirms
   vor, der eine Auflösung von 2.880x900 Pixeln anbietet. Um dieses
   extreme Breitbild (3,2:1!) noch mit den eigenen Augen sehen zu können,
   ist der Bildschirm gekrümmt...

    (Habe ich den Bericht doch noch auf PCGHardware gefunden) 

 @ Birdynator Schwachsinn wegen angeblich nicht angepasster Trefferanzeige in BFC2? Das liegt nur am Spiel selbst und nicht am breiteren Sichtfeld. Davon abgesehen: Gibt ja auch noch mehr Anwendungmöglichkeiten als ein Mainstream-Arcade-Shooter.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Februar 2010)

Moruk74 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon das auf meinem Sony 3D LED 52 zoll zu zocken.
> 
> nix geileres als drei monitore zum fliegen und zocken.


 Hast du den _KDL_-_52LX905?_  Wow was kostet so ein Teil? 3100€?
 Und ich dachte schon ich hätte für meinen Acer GD245HQ recht tief in die Tasche gegriffen


----------



## Mirror09 (24. Februar 2010)

nice und nich mehr lange "!!^^


----------



## sTormseeka (24. Februar 2010)

Das werden harte 8-9 Tage ohne BFBC2    

 E: Naja wenigstens war ich unter den besten 100 in der Beta


----------



## mishL (24. Februar 2010)

Geiles Video...

COUNTDOWN: 7 Tage 5 Stunden

Kann es kaum noch erwarten !


----------



## Gems1 (24. Februar 2010)

wie kann man stolz sein unter den top 100 zu sein???
 zuviel zeit und keinen job/schule?


----------



## sTormseeka (24. Februar 2010)

Gems1 schrieb:


> wie kann man stolz sein unter den top 100 zu sein???
> zuviel zeit und keinen job/schule?


 Ne,nur Kurzarbeit...


----------



## man1ac (24. Februar 2010)

sTormseeka schrieb:


> Gems1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wie kann man stolz sein unter den top 100 zu sein???
> ...


  Und keine Freundin 

_schätz ich mal so_


----------



## sTormseeka (24. Februar 2010)

man1ac schrieb:


> sTormseeka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gems1 schrieb:
> ...


Doch Frau,aber is tagsüber beim schaffen   
 Naja und 120h in vier Wochen ist jetzt auch nicht so viel.


----------



## Moruk74 (24. Februar 2010)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Moruk74 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich freu mich schon das auf meinem Sony 3D LED 52 zoll zu zocken.
> ...


 KDL-52HX905 + 3 Sony-nForce Shutter Brillen 4500.-euronen Ende April wird geliefert.


----------



## Shadow744 (24. Februar 2010)

sTormseeka schrieb:


> Das werden harte 8-9 Tage ohne BFBC2
> 
> E: Naja wenigstens war ich unter den besten 100 in der Beta


 Wo kann man das denn nachschauen ?


----------



## Nilssont27 (24. Februar 2010)

Shadow744 schrieb:


> sTormseeka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das werden harte 8-9 Tage ohne BFBC2
> ...


  Ka wie die menüpunkte auf english heißen: Im Haupmenü : Multiplayer --> Statistiken (der Unterste Punkt)--> Eigene


----------



## PontifexM (25. Februar 2010)

ob kurzarbeit oder nicht,das ist schon sehr gaga


----------



## sTormseeka (25. Februar 2010)

PontifexM schrieb:


> ob kurzarbeit oder nicht,das ist schon sehr gaga


 Bah Neid pur hier


----------



## PontifexM (25. Februar 2010)

sTormseeka schrieb:


> PontifexM schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ob kurzarbeit oder nicht,das ist schon sehr gaga
> ...


   nö ,hatte noch nie viel von stats wichsen gehalten


----------



## sTormseeka (25. Februar 2010)

PontifexM schrieb:


> nö ,hatte noch nie viel von stats wichsen gehalten


 Ja klar,wenn man überdurchschnittlich gut ist,ist man ein Stats Wichser.   
   Have Fun in your World     
  Edit:mein Nick: MoFire 
 Z.Z rang 89


----------



## German_Ripper (25. Februar 2010)

Die PC Version sieht deutlich geschmeidiger aus. Das wird ein FUN und schön, dass die Entwickler weiterhin auf dedizierte Server setzen. Da hätte sich Infinity Ward ne Scheibe von abschneiden können. Denn ich glaube der Useransturm auf die Server bei MW2 ist mittlerweile ziemlich ausgebremst wurden. Ich zocks auch net mehr. Umso mehr freue ich mich auf BFBC2


----------



## Soulja110 (26. Februar 2010)

hui, ne schneemap bei nacht. das wird mich einige nerven kosten ^^


----------



## Mandavar (26. Februar 2010)

Der zweite Versuch mit eurem Player, und das zweite Mal Frustration pur...

1. Mandavar klickt das Video an
2. Mandavar guckt Telekomwerbung
3. Mandavar freut sich, weil das eigentliche Video startet
4. Da das Video nur langsam lädt und dadurch stockt, drückt Mandavar auf Pause, um es buffern zu lassen
5. Nachdem Mandavar genug Buffer aufgebaut hat, drückt er erwartungsvoll wieder auf Play
6. Als das Video wieder anläuft, geht mal wieder das riesige Play-Symbol nicht aus der Mitte des Videos weg
7. Mandavar startet das Video neu
8. Mandavar schaut zum zweiten mal die Telekomwerbung
9. Mandavar hat seine Pflicht als Werbeopfer schon erfüllt, und möchte die Werbung vorspulen
10. Nach klick auf die Zeitleiste zum vorspulen landet Mandavar auf der Telekom-Werbeseite und schaut verwirrt auf die Handywerbung.
11. Mandavar geht auf Youtube, um dort nach dem Video zu suchen
12. Mandavar lernt, dass er keine Videos mehr auf www.PCGames.de schauen wird. Es ist schneller, direkt danach auf Youtube zu suchen.

P.S.: Auf Youtube lud das Video übrigens wunderbar schnell und ohne das ich Pause drücken mußte... -_-

@Video: Schick. Ich freu mich schon sehr drauf.


----------



## Julezzzz (26. Februar 2010)

Ich hab auch nur Probleme mit dem Video-Player.

Wenn man hier schon mit Werbung genervt wird, kann man doch wenigstens erwarten, dass man das Video vernünftig sehen kann.

Satt dessen bleibt das ganze Video über das riesengroße "Play" Zeichen im Bild...


----------



## BlackP88 (26. Februar 2010)

Bei mir funzt der Player recht gut. Auch wenn ich ne Youtube Einbindung für besser halte was die ladequalität angeht.

 Zum Video. Sieht ganz nett aus, erinnert eben an COD MOH und wie se alle heißen, solide aber auch nix weltbewegendes. Was mich an den ganzen Videos stört die man mittlerweile so sieht, die ganzen Previews von den Herstellern, es sind zu 95% immer die Konsolenversionen.


----------



## mishL (26. Februar 2010)

Absoluter Wahnsinn das erste Video... Schon alleine die Gesten und Bewegungen der Mitfahrer im Boot 

Kann es kaum erwarten das Spiel in den Händen zu halten !


----------



## Nilssont27 (26. Februar 2010)

Klickt doch rechts auf des video --> "watch on youtube" und zack es geht ohne probleme.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (26. Februar 2010)

Das Spiel ist der Beta nach vor allem im Hardcore Modus recht gut aber es stört ziemlich, dass EIN Recon mithilfe von ca. 4 C4 Sprengsätzen eine M-Com Station in die Luft jagen kann. Somit kann man den Recon nehmen, zur M-Com rennen und sie hochjagen. Besonders nervig: bei relativ frei liegenden M-Com Stationen kann man auch ein mit C4 präpariertes Quad nehmen und dann damit die M-Com hochjagen. Das Explosiv Upgrade (doppelt so viel C4) macht das ganze auch nicht besser.


----------



## Mandavar (26. Februar 2010)

Och Leute, niemend hat etwas gegen den eingebetteten Youtube-Player, oder kommt da am Anfang wie von mir beschrieben ne Telekomwerbung? Kann es also der Youtubeplayer sein, von dem ich geredet habe? Mit etwas selbst denken kommt man auch schon auf die Antwort: Nein. Es geht natürlich um den Player wie zum Beispiel beim Update vom 26. Februar 2010, 08:58 Uhr. Kann man da einen Rechtsklick machne, und "watch on Youtube" anklicken? Auch hier lautet die Antwort nach etwas eigenem denken erneut "Nein!" Also bitte erst denken, und dann klug sein, nicht umgekehrt. Trotzdem danke für's Interesse.


----------



## sTormseeka (26. Februar 2010)

p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist der Beta nach vor allem im Hardcore Modus recht gut aber es stört ziemlich, dass EIN Recon mithilfe von ca. 4 C4 Sprengsätzen eine M-Com Station in die Luft jagen kann. Somit kann man den Recon nehmen, zur M-Com rennen und sie hochjagen. Besonders nervig: bei relativ frei liegenden M-Com Stationen kann man auch ein mit C4 präpariertes Quad nehmen und dann damit die M-Com hochjagen. Das Explosiv Upgrade (doppelt so viel C4) macht das ganze auch nicht besser.


 Öhm das war ein Bug in der Beta,in der Full wird man 16-18 C4 Ladungen brauchen um die M-Com zu zerstören.


----------



## xotoxic242 (26. Februar 2010)

Die Animationen der Charaktere im Boot sowie in Part 2 ist das beste was ich je bei einem  Spiel  gesehen habe.

  Habe ich das richtig gesehn ? Is das 2. Weltkrieg? Die Mission im Video? Bin jetzt echt überrascht, ok habe nicht alle News gelesen.
  Oder wie?


----------



## DomShadow (26. Februar 2010)

Der Stream geht mal wieder nicht! Addblock ist aus! Nach der Werbung kommt stream not found, ätzend PCG!


----------



## man1ac (26. Februar 2010)

HURRA  
 Sehr geehrter GamesOnly.at Kunde, 
 Ihre Bestellung wurde versendet.
 Falls es Ihre Zeit erlaubt, helfen Sie anderen Kunden, indem Sie die von Ihnen erworbenen Artikel auf unserer Website bewerten.

 Den Status Ihrer Bestellung können Sie jederzeit unter 
GamesOnly.at  einsehen.


 Bad Company2 wurde versendet


----------



## Lion2k7 (26. Februar 2010)

Mescha Regentropfen ^^ Werd mir das Spiel später für die PS3 holen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (26. Februar 2010)

DomShadow schrieb:


> Der Stream geht mal wieder nicht! Addblock ist aus! Nach der Werbung kommt stream not found, ätzend PCG!


  Erzähl keinen Senf und was heißt "mal wieder nicht".Wenn Du immer nur Probleme hast würd ich mal den den Fehler suchen statts dummes zeug zu posten.Es funzt alles einwandfrei.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (27. Februar 2010)

Wisst Ihr was ich am Doofsten finde?
  Dass Dice, dieses Spiel, wohl entgültig reich machen wird.
  Beneide die Jungs, gönne es aber genau so! Qualität MUSS belohnt werden! Top Laden!




  gruß
  Jan 
 EDIT

 Was schreibe ich da blos! Ich finde das natürlich NICHT doof. Ich gönne es denen.Gott sei Dank bin ich  die nächste Woche nicht auswärts, zugestellt.!


----------



## mishL (27. Februar 2010)

Absoluter Wahnsinn die ganze Umgebung, die Atmosphäre...

Einfach nur GENIAL !!!
Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es für mich das beste Spiel allerzeiten wird !


----------



## Montmorency (27. Februar 2010)

0:40 Schön beim Laguna Alta Preview zu sehen dass beim G3 doch noch verschiedene Objektive montiert werden können. Bei der Beta hatte das G3 keine solche Kennzeichnung wie die üblichen Sturmgewehre. Also eine gute Nachricht für Medics die keine Lust auf die MGs haben...allerdings erst ab lvl 25 verfügbar


----------



## slint123 (27. Februar 2010)

Gehen die server  genau zum release datum online?
 hab das game schon zuhause und will zocken 
aber die singleplayer kampagne ist schon  mal viel besser als die von mw 2


----------



## marco1234567896 (27. Februar 2010)

slint123 schrieb:


> Gehen die server  genau zum release datum online?
> hab das game schon zuhause und will zocken
> aber die singleplayer kampagne ist schon  mal viel besser als die von mw 2


   Und wieder einer, der sich als Raubkopierer geoutet hat


----------



## Birdynator (27. Februar 2010)

marco1234567896 schrieb:


> slint123 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gehen die server  genau zum release datum online?
> ...


   Laber keinen Scheiß, das Game ist teilweiße schon erhältlich.


----------



## PostalDude83 (27. Februar 2010)

diese konsolensteuerung ist eine beleidigung für's auge und spiel.. ne reine katastrophe


----------



## spike00 (27. Februar 2010)

PostalDude83 schrieb:


> diese konsolensteuerung ist eine beleidigung für's auge und spiel.. ne reine katastrophe


  

 Hoffe die bekommt man als pc spieler nicht zu sehn!
 kann mich noch an Kane & Lynch erinner da wurde einem bei jedem Start die xbox controllerbelegung ins gesicht geklatscht


----------



## Laton (27. Februar 2010)

Der Multiplayerpart wird bestimmt Spaß machen - auf jeden Fall ist das auch der Grund, wieso ich höchst wahrscheinlich auch dabei bin.

  Aber Singleplayer ... gähn:  
  Ein Squad von amerikanischen Rambos gewinnt sozusagen einen ganzen Krieg. 
  Rast mit einem Auto durch voll  gescriptete  Map-Pfade und säbelt in Terminator-Manier halbtote Russen ohne einen Kratzer abbekommen zu haben.
  Genau das ist der Grund, wieso ich mir keine Aktionsfilme im TV anschauen kann - es ist immer das gleiche, und das schon Jahrzehntelang.


----------



## nigra (27. Februar 2010)

Obwohl ich eigentlich kein Fan von Kriegsshootern bin, muss ich sagen, dass mich das bisher gezeigte doch sehr beeindruckt hat. Vor allem der Trailer auf der Pcgames Startseite ist mal richtig cool! 
Umso mehr verwundert es mich, dass das Spiel keine 90'er Wertung bei diversen Spielemagazinen erreicht hat.


----------



## Mirror09 (27. Februar 2010)

ich hoffe das mediamarkt oder euronics das Spiel auch wirklich schon am 4.ten hat is sonst nieso jedenfalls bei uns


----------



## man1ac (27. Februar 2010)

Mirror09 schrieb:


> ich hoffe das mediamarkt oder euronics das Spiel auch wirklich schon am 4.ten hat is sonst nieso jedenfalls bei uns


 
 Ich glaub schon das sie es am 4. schon haben werden.
 War heute erst Beim MediaMarkt und was musste ich sehen.

 Battlefield: Bad Company 2 *Beta* um 1,50   

 Das ist mal eine Kunden Verarsche    die server sind doch schon down.


----------



## Kanny42 (27. Februar 2010)

also wer das gespielt hat war mal ein total noob 30 mal mit dem messer in die luft schnitzen und nichmal gerade aus laufen können.

 daran sieht man auch das ein egoshooter eben nichts für ne konsole ist.

 zum glück haben sie die steuerung sehr gut auf PC umgesetzt

 ob der singleplayer was taugt sehn wir in paar tagen. ich werd ihn aufjedenfall erstmal durchzocken


----------



## excitusz (27. Februar 2010)

Kanny42 schrieb:


> also wer das gespielt hat war mal ein total noob 30 mal mit dem messer in die luft schnitzen und nichmal gerade aus laufen können.
> 
> daran sieht man auch das ein egoshooter eben nichts für ne konsole ist.
> 
> ...


   - Man sieht also an Noobs das Egosooter nix für Konsolen ist ? Sehr großer wiederspruch in dem Satz, sagt viel über Fanboyismus aus ^^

 - Singlelayer-  Am PC ist die Zielgenauigkeit zwar viel besser, ich finde aber Athmospherisch die Steuerung viel besser auf Konsolen, es ist geschmeidiger so als wüde man seinen Kopf langsam drehen, mit der Maus geht sowas relativ unrealistisch, irgendwann ist man der Reaktions Rambo und zielt wie ein Roboter auf die gegner, das finde ich irgendwie zu Cheatisch.

 - Im Multiplayer ist es nur wichtig das es entweder Nur Maus Spieler bzw nur Pad Spieler gibts, beides zusammen würde nicht Funzen, da is kla mausspieler haben vorteile, dafür ist es aber nicht so hektisch schnell bei Pad Spielern und man kann dann wirklich mit Guter Leistung auch <Gut Zielen, Maus Spieler habens da leichter, als ex CS CSS und Battlefield PC Spieler muss ich sagen, es macht mit Pad mehr Fun, man ist entspannter, vorallem weil jeder fehler machen kann ,das ist wiederum bei Mausspielern eher Seltener.
 Beispiel die Messer Attacke in der Luft ^^ ich find das is doch OK, wenn man in Panik ist und die Steuerung nicht ganz beherrscht, ein Mauspieler könnte 6 Jahre sein und dich Killen, beim Pad braucht man halt Skill ;D


----------



## X3niC (27. Februar 2010)

Warum sollten die japaner das m1 garand haben Oo


----------



## PontifexM (27. Februar 2010)

die youtube verlinkungen hier sind das letze -.-


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (27. Februar 2010)

excitusz schrieb:


> ein Mauspieler könnte 6 Jahre sein und dich Killen, beim Pad braucht man halt Skill ;D


 Ja ne, ist klar!


----------



## Bl4ckSh4dow (27. Februar 2010)

Birdynator schrieb:


> marco1234567896 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > slint123 schrieb:
> ...


  richtig !    

  ich hatte es heute morgen schon in der post....   

  Limited Edition natürlich...     und es ist einfach nur geil !!


----------



## DomShadow (27. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvDG8pLfMIU


----------



## Mirror09 (27. Februar 2010)

die japaner haben das m1 grand nachgemacht die hatten eine ähnliche waffe imww2 !!!


----------



## excitusz (27. Februar 2010)

Bl4ckSh4dow schrieb:


> Birdynator schrieb:
> 
> 
> > marco1234567896 schrieb:
> ...


   Ja und wenn interessierts   


 Was is den nun mit den serven sind die Online  , auch für xbox360, mein Spiel kommt hofentlich am Dienstag, Spielegrotte sei Dank,  hoffe ich


----------



## stawacz79 (27. Februar 2010)

stimmt das spiel is sowas von geil,,,


----------



## Aaron1995 (28. Februar 2010)

Das Spiel ist im Solo modus eher entäuschend, versprecht euch nicht zu viel!


----------



## RoteGarde (28. Februar 2010)

gibt es den Battle-Recorder für PC oder Konsole ?


----------



## grossesmannes (28. Februar 2010)

Aaron1995 schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist im Solo modus eher entäuschend, versprecht euch nicht zu viel!


 Sagt wer? Gamestar?   Ich finde den SP einfach nur geil und hat auch gute Ideen drinnen, ne Schippe Humor gibts übrigens auch  
 Grafisch gibts übrigens nur 1 Schooter der besser aussieht, und der heißt Crysis...


----------



## Aaron1995 (28. Februar 2010)

Du wirst entäuscht sein grossenmannes, Die Story ist zwar ganz gut, doch grafisch ist es auch nicht besser als MW2. Im großen und ganzes ist es schon gut gemacht, doch versprecht euch nicht zuviel, sonst seid ihr enttäuscht...


----------



## Olsen84 (28. Februar 2010)

Aaron1995 schrieb:


> Du wirst entäuscht sein grossenmannes, Die Story ist zwar ganz gut, doch grafisch ist es auch nicht besser als MW2. Im großen und ganzes ist es schon gut gemacht, doch versprecht euch nicht zuviel, sonst seid ihr enttäuscht...


 Ob ein Spiel gut wird oder nicht, entscheidet nicht - bzw. nur zu einem verschwindend geringen Anteil - die Grafik. Wenn die Story "ganz gut" und das Spiel in seiner Gesamtheit "gut gemacht" ist, kann man zufrieden sein. Man sollte nicht von jedem neuen Spiel erwarten, dass es in jedem Bereich neue Maßstäbe setzt.


----------



## PunkFan15 (28. Februar 2010)

huhu jeder hat eine andere auffassung was gut und was schlecht ist, ich lass mich von so einem gewäsch gar nicht beeinflussen und kann von meiner seite aus nur sagen: 1A. für mich ist Bad Company 2 ernshaft eine wilkommene abwechslung zu MW2 und der singleplayer ist genauso wie im ersten teil; actiongeladen und mit schönem humor! was habt ihr an der grafik? ist doch ok! und ausserdem kann man gebäude in die luft jagen, hallo?! xD <3


----------



## nonamenolife (28. Februar 2010)

Nach dem, was ich in der Beta gesehen habe, ist das Spiel viel zu sehr für Konsolen und Gamepads gemacht, um für anspruchsvolle PC-Spieler interessant zu sein...


----------



## grossesmannes (28. Februar 2010)

Aaron1995 schrieb:


> Du wirst entäuscht sein grossenmannes, Die Story ist zwar ganz gut, doch grafisch ist es auch nicht besser als MW2. Im großen und ganzes ist es schon gut gemacht, doch versprecht euch nicht zuviel, sonst seid ihr enttäuscht...


 Ich habs  schon seit gestern bekommen und  bin begeistert, (Leider geht MP noch nicht) sonst hätte ich das ja nicht geschrieben. Die Explosionen könnten besser aussehen, und einge Texturen sind in MW2 besser doch ansonsten ist die Grafik sehr modern und überzeugend. Besonders das Boliven Level war Grafsich grenzgenial, wie gesagt, finde ich, das gesamt nur Crysis technisch besser ist....Die Havok Phyik, bsonders beim Ragdoll ist auch Hammer
 "Klobige Vegetation" wie Gamestar behauptet, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht finden, das ist bei MW2 eher der Fall


----------



## Schisshase (28. Februar 2010)

nonamenolife schrieb:


> Nach dem, was ich in der Beta gesehen habe, ist das Spiel viel zu sehr für Konsolen und Gamepads gemacht, um für anspruchsvolle PC-Spieler interessant zu sein...


Bloß gut daß ich so anspruchslos bin.


----------



## nonamenolife (28. Februar 2010)

Schisshase schrieb:


> nonamenolife schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nach dem, was ich in der Beta gesehen habe, ist das Spiel viel zu sehr für Konsolen und Gamepads gemacht, um für anspruchsvolle PC-Spieler interessant zu sein...
> ...


 Ja, da hast du echt Glück...denn es ist zu befürchten, dass die Spiele in Zukunft immer mehr so werden


----------



## Aaron1995 (28. Februar 2010)

naja grossesmannes, damit wär wohl auch die frage beantwortet, woher ich das weiß, habs auch seit gestern  Ich fand auch die lichteffekte genial und auch das es viel Vegetation gab..


----------



## 1337 (28. Februar 2010)

habs durchgespielt, ist echt kurz, aber verdammt geil


----------



## GorrestFump (28. Februar 2010)

Basierend auf der ersten Mission (SP) Ich hab schon lange keine so stimmige und atmosphärisch wirkungsvolle Grafik wie hier gesehen... Die Charaktere fügen sich perfekt in die Hintergründ (wahnsinn!) ein, Nebel, Rauch, Schatten, Lichtgebung,Explosionen - alles sehr sehr stimmig und technisch auf hohem Niveau. Ich finde COD MW2 sieht weit altbackener aus. Crysis technisch leicht überlegen, aber atmosphärisch unterlegen. Ich bin entzückt! Vielleicht hab ich einfach zu wenig erwartet gehabt...


----------



## stawacz79 (28. Februar 2010)

was mir besonders gefällt ist,das es nicht so ekelhaft patriotisch und auf hura usa gemacht is wie MW2...vor allem gefällt auch die zerstörbare umgebung,,ich hab jetzt schon mehrmals die situation gehabt das ich in nem haus(wovon eigendlich alle frei begehbar sind)schutz gesucht habe,welches von einem panzer bearbeitet wurde,ich freu mich eben noch"puuhh endlich ruhe"da dreh ich mich nach links und auf einmal fehlt die komplette hauswand im zweiten stock,,,das is einfach nur geil gemacht,,ich hab bisher noch nie ein kriegsähnlicheres feeling gehabt,,da kommt MW2 nich gegen an....der zweite level(schneelevel)sieht einfach nur hammer aus,,und mit voll aufgedrehten details echt umwerfend

  ach ja hab ich schon erwähnt das man taktisch weit mehr möglickeiten hat als bei MW2,,,es ist zwar schon irgendwo schlauchmäßig,,aber auf viel größeren arealen,die schön spielraum für taktiken lassen.




  wie gesagt,,geschmack ist sicherlich verschieden,,,aber ich find bad company2 um längen besser als die konkurenz 


 edit:der sound is mmn der neue genrekrösus,,so brachialen fetten sound hab ich bisher auch noch nie gehört


----------



## Nilssont27 (28. Februar 2010)

Mir gefällt der SP auch sehr gut. Gute Grafik, gutes Gameplay, geniale Charaktäre (für nen Shooter), sehr gute Sound, des mit Physik ist echt geil sogar die KI nutzt die; hinter nem Blechzaun zu versteckt bringt nix, des MG feuert einfach solange auf den Zaun bis der Weg ist. 
 Nur sind manchmal die Chekpoints unfair gesetzt. Da kam bei mir nen paar mal Frust auf aber ansonsten ein klasse Spiel. 

PS. Gut fand ich auch dieses Kistensystem, jeder Zeit jede schonmal benutze Waffe zu verwenden is halt schön und man hat für jede Situation die perfeke Waffe dabei und man ist geneig ständig nach neuen Waffen(-varianten) zu suchen.


----------



## tavrosffm (28. Februar 2010)

ist eigentlich schon bekannt wie lang die singleplayer lampagne geht?


----------



## Nilssont27 (28. Februar 2010)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> ist eigentlich schon bekannt wie lang die singleplayer lampagne geht?


   Ich ahb ca. 6,5 h gebraucht. also ca. MW2 länge.


----------



## sandman2003 (28. Februar 2010)

komischerweise interessiere ich mich für dieses spiel erst seit einer woche^^ und ich denke ich werds mir kaufen... bin ja begeistert


----------



## Fan4tic (28. Februar 2010)

das spiel kommt doch erst am 4. märz. wie könnt ih das dann ssingle player durchgespielt haben?


----------



## slint123 (28. Februar 2010)

Fan4tic schrieb:


> das spiel kommt doch erst am 4. märz. wie könnt ih das dann ssingle player durchgespielt haben?


   das spiel steht   bei uns in österreich seit dem 26. feb.  in den läden.
 mfg


----------



## excitusz (1. März 2010)

Fan4tic schrieb:


> das spiel kommt doch erst am 4. märz. wie könnt ih das dann ssingle player durchgespielt haben?


   Naja die SPiele sind immer schon viel früher beim Händler, meine videothek zb hat Spiele teilweise 2 Tage, sogar bis zu 2 Wochen früher.

 Nur bei bestimmten titel wo die händler diese vereinbarung unterschreiben das sie es nich früher relesen dürfen, da wird es problematisch, das ist aber sehr selten , ich glaube GTA4 war so ein fall.


----------



## DomShadow (1. März 2010)

SCROLL SCROLL SCROLL!!!!

 Weils schon seitn paar tage cracked gibt ,deswegen vllt!?

 Krass ist aber, dass selbst dies schon original haben MP zocken können.


----------



## Starcook (2. März 2010)

bei steam wirds erst am 4. freigeschalten  tolles pre-order ^^


----------



## Nilssont27 (2. März 2010)

Starcook schrieb:


> bei steam wirds erst am 4. freigeschalten  tolles pre-order ^^


   Weils in Europa erst am 4. raus kommt. :F


----------



## cosmix (2. März 2010)

Haha, einfach nur cool der Launch-Trailer!


----------



## Mykey1 (2. März 2010)

Nilssont27 schrieb:


> Starcook schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bei steam wirds erst am 4. freigeschalten  tolles pre-order ^^
> ...


 Warum meinst du wird das wohl PRE-order heißen ???


----------



## KainLaVey (17. März 2010)

Pre Order heißt nur das du es vorbestellts, nicht das du es vor anderen spielen kannst oder es früher geliefert wird 

pre-shipping xD


----------



## NoCF_Spawn (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Video - Bad Company 2: Neuer FRAGS-Trailer startet Parodie-Angriff auf Modern Warfare 2 [PCG-Top-Artikel Februar 2010]*

Übersehe ich hier etwas oder wird hier einfach nur ein Artikel aus Februar 2010 nochmal gepostet ohne aktuellen Bezug oder sonst irgendeinen Sinn ?  oO


----------



## OliverMD (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Video - Bad Company 2: Neuer FRAGS-Trailer startet Parodie-Angriff auf Modern Warfare 2 [PCG-Top-Artikel Februar 2010]*



NoCF_Spawn schrieb:


> Übersehe ich hier etwas oder wird hier einfach nur ein Artikel aus Februar 2010 nochmal gepostet ohne aktuellen Bezug oder sonst irgendeinen Sinn ?  oO


  wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil "[PCG-Top-Artikel Februar 2010]" klar ist das ne alte news du hirni

achja die videos zu BC2 sind immer wieder toll und machen laune auf das spiel
vor allem die squad stories videos oder der lustige launch trailer


----------



## NoCF_Spawn (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Video - Bad Company 2: Neuer FRAGS-Trailer startet Parodie-Angriff auf Modern Warfare 2 [PCG-Top-Artikel Februar 2010]*



OliverMD schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil [...] du hirni


Whao! Wie man hier gleich von fremden Menschen beleidigt wird, weil man sich anmaßt, auf einer News-Seite gerne aktuelle News vorfinden zu wollen .

 Jedenfalls sieht es für mich ein wenig traurig aus, wenn man als Online-Redaktion, um die Seite zu füllen, einfach alte News rauskramt mit dem quasi-Titel "Was vor einem Jahr mal interessant war". Das ist ja bei einem 5- oder 10-Jahres Rückblick noch recht interessant, zumindest was damalige aktuelle Spiele-Titel angeht aber hier wird nur mit dem "Bad Comapny 2" im Titel auf Klicks gesetzt.

das darf ich ja wohl noch kritisieren


----------

